# Terrible rat names



## Prince (Jun 17, 2016)

I want to hear the worst rat names that you've come up with, or heard other people use. They needn't be only rats either, any awful pet names will do.

My group includes two boys and two girls. Cricket is the oldest, and only got that name because I got her instead of buying crickets.

Second oldest is named Squirms, and that was solely because he was SUCH a pain to feed as a baby. 

The third in line we never came up with a name for, so we call her Baby Rat. She's a year old now, and that's still her name.

My youngest boy is named Spagooter. I don't know why my husband picked it, but he seemed to like it so spagooter it was.

So I think I'm pretty bad at naming my pets, but I always love hearing terrible pet names.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I like Grandma for hairless rats, but I know it's sort of terrible. 

Then there was the time some guy came into my work with a puppy named Harambe.


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

We call our bunny Popples, named after some weird little stuffed toys our friend said she reminded her of. Her real name is Cosette, but Popples just seemed to fit better


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2017)

My partner named one of our rats Houdini. Not because he's actually an escaper, but just because he liked the name. I told him he was asking for it. He doesn't seem to care. It's not necessarily a bad name, per se, but if you name something 'Houdini', you are asking for that thing to be an escaper.

My sister use to have a tortoiseshell cat we called 'Baby Kitty'. At the vet, we called her Ginger but for some reason Baby Kitty just stuck. I don't know why since Ginger is a nice name but, stayed Baby Kitty until she died. She was a brat, though; she use to yowl if she saw even a tiny speck of the bottom of the food bowl. It wasn't empty, just that the other cats made a crater in the middle but NOPE, it was empty and we had to refill it! We would just shake it in front of her and that seemed to make her happy. My dad had a lot of colorful names for that cat


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Ah that reminds me, my friend used to call her dog Baby Girlfriend.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I nicknamed Bandicoot "Hemorrhoid" because she is really annoying and hard to get rid of. (She constantly follows me everywhere)

Someone should name their patchwork "Alopecia" for laughs.

Also, I really want to get a ferret and call it Ron Weasel


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Also, I'm studying to work in the racing industry and there is no shortage of awful names. I saw one poor horse that was called "Pet Rock" LOL


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

There's a beautiful dumbo rat at my shelter named Elmer. Not really a good name for him, imho. (I'd take him but they don't neuter rats and I only have girls and can't afford a neuter  ). I named my rabbit Love Bug and we just called him Bug so I guess that's kind of terrible. My sister tried to name a stray dog we took in Albert Einstein so there's that...
At the shelter I work at there are some really terrible names for strays... A cat was named Spagooter. A group of dogs that came in at the same time were named after different types of pasta. We have one pup right now called Pesto. And we once had a pregnant dog come in that they named Eevee and we named her puppies after the Eeveelutions.
I think the one that takes the cake though is my childhood dog who is now 17. He is a toy poodle and my older sister named him Little Mister. We always just called him Mister.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

We have a dog named Fifi and a cat named Bob. Both named by the shelter and as bad as they are it just stuck!


----------



## Oliviab12 (Jul 6, 2017)

I've always wanted a snake named dish-soap. no idea why or where it came from, I just do.


----------



## charlypie (May 15, 2017)

My dad suggested the name "Rod" for one of my rats because my boyfriend calls his truck the "rat rod" I might use it if i ever have a boy that would feel right for. My brother tried to name the family dog "mr. wiggles" even though it's a girl dog. My dad has tried to name every dog "Dingo". And always says if he ever got a german shepard he would name it "shep". My boyfriend likes the name "Biff" for a dog too. I'm a kennel assistant so I see a lot of pets, there was a dog named "baby phat" once. "Barkly" is a regular, i wouldn't consider a bad name exactly, but it is funny. There was a kitty in a few weeks ago named "buckwheat" which i actually liked a lot as a name, and i liked the cat too. My own cat is named Bear which i really don't like, but it fits him as he is larger than a normal cat. He is a shelter cat so i didn't name him, I tried renaming him Gilbert when i got him but Bear just stuck. I call him Bearcat a lot because i feel like it sounds a little better.


----------



## Rattin'around (Jul 20, 2017)

Not a rat, but when I was a kid my sister and I were allowed to get guinea pigs. I called mine Penny (nice, right?) And she called hers Fluffy, and I never quite forgave her for it.


I know the pig was fluffy. I know my sister was only about five or six at the time. But I think that was possibly the most infuriating moment of my childhood.


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

I give mine nicknames so buddy is now old man bud or just old man because you can tell by his face he's getting on a Bit, then mouse I call little moo because he's small for a male rat and is a little **** bag haha 

My friend had a rat called scuba Steve though


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

If I was ever to get a ridiculously large dog like 150+ pounds i would want to name it Toaster Oven
I don't know why. I just have become obsessed with the idea


----------



## Kucero (Sep 6, 2014)

At first glance, I thought Spagooter was an epic choice for a rat's name. Then I read Ray's post, which mentions a cat at a shelter by the same name, and that got me curious. A quick search pulled up a definition found at urbandictionary.com, and you're not gonna like it. I'm not going to post a link, but I will offer a warning before anyone does a similar search; neither the word nor the definition is something one would reference in polite society.

Since you didn't know why your husband picked out that name before, maybe the definition will clarify his reasoning, and goodness, I hope it doesn't. On the other hand, if you still aren't able to make a connection between the name and an event buried somewhere in the history of your relationship, hubby might have some 'splaining to do.

Either way, I don't think I'll ever view spaghetti the same way again.


----------



## shortnsweet33 (Jul 30, 2017)

Not rats, but I knew a dog named Shredder - but this dog didn't actually shred stuff... he was super lazy and chill and just slobbered. Was kinda odd. My little cousin named her two cats when she was 5, and now they have Cuddles and Kisses. They're both boys and cuddles is NOT cuddly at all. Kinda funny haha


----------



## Prince (Jun 17, 2016)

@Fu-Inle Racehorse names are the worst! I recently adopted an OTTB gelding named Wooden Stone. It's redundant and completely stupid, but he responds to it so wooden stone it is. However, my mom will never let me forget a racehorse she bet on once named Hoof Hearted. Say that out loud.

@Kucero He actually got the name Spagooter from a youtube video. I looked it up because I saw another pet named Spagooter in an above post, and needless to say we were both very surprised. Oh well, it stuck.
Spagooter does love spaghetti though!


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

My cat who has cerebellar hypoplasia, is blind and also deaf was named "Handy" from the animal shelter because she's "handicapped".


----------



## Twichard (Aug 5, 2017)

Don't know if our rat's names are terrible but unusual id say my son has named them pineapple and peanut like I said maybe just unusual


----------

